# Game Winner Quad Pod Opinions?



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone have or used the Game Winner Quad Pod from Academy?
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-2-person-quad-rotating-treestand/pid-1260456?color=Black&N=602989787


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have 3 of them. Wrap around cover fell to pieces in no time.. You prob want to make your own wrap for it. Other than that they are pretty good stands for the money.. They are very light construction and a little flimsy up top but not bad for the price.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> We have 3 of them. Wrap around cover fell to pieces in no time.. You prob want to make your own wrap for it. Other than that they are pretty good stands for the money.. They are very light construction and a little flimsy up top but not bad for the price.


Good to hear! I've read a bunch of bad reviews about assembly but haven't heard anything about quality. I don't expect it to last 10 years but a 2-3 years atleast.

I was thinking about putting my popup blind over the top if it will fit.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I got the single seater, little wobble until you get the crossmembers on then it firms up, for $100 ( and yes i am cheap) i love it, i will be buyijg another at the end of season when they go on sale again for $89, i added the mouse pad and tray from my cubicle at work for a shelf for the binocs, it works great just bolted it directly to it.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I was wondering about this one at Walmart too.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Brickhouse-Blind-and-6-Vantage-Point-Quad-Pod-Value-Bundle/32176756

I read some decent reviews.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone used the one from walmart? I'm leaning towards that one now. I like how you enter through the middle trap door versus from the side.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Quad Pod*

We bought one several years ago from Bass Pro. Drove from Houston to Fort Worth to pick it up, they had a great sale on it. We used it for 4-5 years, just bought the after market wrap and changed it out every year. Had no problems at all with it. Great for getting kids started, and loved it in South Texas. Left it on the ranch when I left, have all box blinds at the hill country lease.
BB


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

BigBuck said:


> We bought one several years ago from Bass Pro. Drove from Houston to Fort Worth to pick it up, they had a great sale on it. We used it for 4-5 years, just bought the after market wrap and changed it out every year. Had no problems at all with it. Great for getting kids started, and loved it in South Texas. Left it on the ranch when I left, have all box blinds at the hill country lease.
> BB


You bought one like the Academy one or the Walmart one?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Stand*

Sorry, do not remember the brand name. It was a four legged tripod with two of the plastic boat seats mounted side by side. Adjustable height shooting rail, ladder in back, and expanded metal floor. Worked great. We wound up getting the display model, so no box to check name.
Sorry
BB


----------

